# Newest Scale model build January 2018



## Kenbo

I've run out of things to do while the dinghy pieces are drying up so I decided to start another scale model build and I will work on it in between other projects that I have going on. Not much progress today because I had 2 other projects going in the shop but I will show the progress that I do have.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

No clue.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

BUT..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

A tanker truck?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

.
The Bat Mobile or a Circus Merry Go Round or a Blue Lighter storage rack with dust repellant capabilities.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

I've seen how these projects go and y'all didn't bring enough popcorn!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Of course Don is sitting in the row in front of me so...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Of course Don is sitting in the row in front of me so...
> 
> View attachment 139533


That's about right, I am paying attention to the teachings of someone better than I am and you are mocking the class with your antics.

You big bully...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tony

I'm in the very front row because I can't see above all of y'alls big ol' pumpkin heads!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> I'm in the very front row because I can't see above all of y'alls big ol' pumpkin heads!!!!!! Tony



I prefer the term "casaba melon head"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I prefer the term "casaba melon head"



Down here it's cabeza...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Down here it's cabeza...



What a maroon! 
It would be a casaba melon cabeza!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> What a maroon!
> It would be a casaba melon cabeza!


What'a nincowpoop...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Wildthings



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Whooo Hoooo!!! We gots 2 - 3 days of derailin before he comes back with the blue lighter and heats up Don's chair! 



 



And, the zany Islander with the shortage of cranial hair is in the middle row goin... 



 


Dude simply has no rythym! Howlies cain't dance... Dat's da brudda!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Whooo Hoooo!!! We gots 2 - 3 days of derailin before he comes back with the blue lighter and heats up Don's
> 
> 
> And, the zany Islander with the shortage of cranial hair is in the middle row goin...
> 
> View attachment 139543
> 
> 
> 
> Dude simply has no rythym! Howlies cain't dance... Dat's da brudda!!




You spell like a haole braddah...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kenbo

I started this thread in the "Class Room" section.........I didn't know the class was kindergarten.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> What'a nincowpoop...



Damn islanders- ya gots ta learm em everythin!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Silly Canadian....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Oh hell... We're in school?!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Damn islanders- ya gots ta learm em everythin!!!
> 
> View attachment 139544



I guess you never watched Bugs Bunny oh learned one. It was from one of those "Talkie" shows at the moving picture house some years back...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> I guess you never watched Bugs Bunny oh learned one. It was from one of those "Talkie" shows at the moving picture house some years back...


 it has been a while- Probably watched the first run...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Mike1950 said:


> it has been a while- Probably watched the first run...


Since this thing got way out of hand, does your 1950 relate to your birthday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

CWS said:


> Since this thing got way out of hand, does your 1950 relate to your birthday.


I am sure this is a trick question but yes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

CWS said:


> Since this thing got way out of hand, does your 1950 relate to your birthday.


I always thought 1950 was his age...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> I always thought 1950 was his age...



Grrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Mike1950 said:


> Damn islanders- ya gots ta learm em everythin!!!
> 
> View attachment 139544


That can't be anywhere near that Crazy Islander! There isn't a flip flop print in it.
Don is always stepping in it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Mike1950 said:


> I am sure this is a trick question but yes


I was afraid of that because that makes me older than you.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## rocky1

Don't feel bad Curt, you aren't the only one, but the rest of them won't admit it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Curt will need to change his name to "CWS1843" or Ol'Dirt for short...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950

CWS said:


> I was afraid of that because that makes me older than you.




We are one of the lucky ones to make it this far. Or as I always say- "growing old beats the hell out of the only alternative"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

Old men...poop....flip flops...school.....
What were we talking about?

Bah....nevermind....

How bout that snow?.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

I don't know about snow but we have fog this morning, there's that. Tony


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> Since this thing got way out of hand, does your 1950 relate to your birthday.



I figured it was for the centennial commemoration of his birthday.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> I figured it was for the centennial commemoration of his birthday.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Is mike the dog or the crab? or the old as dirt, dirt and grass?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Is mike the dog or the crab? or the old as dirt, dirt and grass?



Take a Guess pup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> Don't feel bad Curt, you aren't the only one, but the rest of them won't admit it!



Tey are the smart ones- y'all are meanies and like ta pik on us

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Don Ratcliff said:


> Curt will need to change his name to "CWS1843" or Ol'Dirt for short...


If you have lived through the things I have, seen the things I have seen, and faced the challenges I have faced you to would be proud of the fact you only have to see your shrink once a month.  Although I have never moved from Hawaii to K.C. to spend the winter

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> If you have lived through the things I have, seen the things I have seen, and faced the challenges I have faced you to would be proud of the fact you only have to see your shrink once a month.  Although I have never moved from Hawaii to K.C. to spend the winter



@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> Take a Guess pup?



Old as dirt with varmints walking all over you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

CWS said:


> If you have lived through the things I have, seen the things I have seen, and faced the challenges I have faced you to would be proud of the fact you only have to see your shrink once a month.  Although I have never moved from Hawaii to K.C. to spend the winter


5


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kenbo said:


> I started this thread in the "Class Room" section.........I didn't know the class was kindergarten.



Yeah, Kindergarten in 1950. Where and when else would you get to build your toys. Correction, not a Zippo so I change my reply to juvenile detention 2009....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Had a good day in the shop today and got some progress done on the build. I always forget how challenging these things are until I start getting into them. Liking this one so far.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

Seeing those walnut pieces stacked 3 high, I thought Olympic podium, never saw the spring assembly coming. Now it looks like a fire truck chassis. However a few buses have live feed twin axles, but not many. Carry on....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Not a bad day in the shop. Worked for about 7 1/2 hours on the build. Got quite a bit done.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rob3232

Log truck? If so are you going to make a pup trailer?

Looks great Ken

Rob


----------



## Kenbo

rob3232 said:


> Log truck? If so are you going to make a pup trailer?
> 
> Looks great Ken
> 
> Rob




Not a log truck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

WOW! Wish I could build a lighter like that!  Can't wait to see the finished model.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Johnturner

I too belong to the 1950 DOB club and am proud to admit it to you whippersnappers. Noe be quite and lrt Ken get on with it. 
PS Great job Ken, I love thee builds.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Semi Tractor

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Johnturner

I think to long to be a tractor = I'm going with fire truck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Roll back?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Semi-Tractor... Would appear to be a day cab (no sleeper). Overall length is too short and he has the fifth wheel plate up there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Johnturner

Rocky
You may be right - I did not notice the 5th wheel piece.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1

Fifth wheel has to center over the tandems, and will move forward to just over front axle, so load can be adjusted and move weight forward off the trailer suspension to the truck suspension, crowded all the way forward, you can actually shift several thousand pounds of trailer weight onto the steering axle. Makes it ride like bat guana, but you move it back after you get past the scales.

You have to have enough room to make your turn with the trailer, and given proportions seen there's simply not enough room behind cab for sleeper. So you wind up with something that resembles this...






Unless he's been smoking some of that Canadian Goose Guana and decided to throw us all for a loop, in which case the only other geometry that works on the truck would be a cabover configuration, like this... (_but the crossmember in the frame would appear to far forward for this realistically, because the motor sits a little further back in the frame on most cabovers._)






Frame is too short for anything otherwise. Those are your options!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kenbo

Another day in the shop and I have to say I'm a little disappointed on the amount of progress from today's shop visit. I guess some progress is better than none.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo

Not a lot of progress today but a little is better than none.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

You trying to out slow Brink on project completion here???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> You trying to out slow Brink on project completion here???




C'mon now @rocky1 , I'm not taking the damned thing apart.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

I don't know... You got 3 cuts on a 2" square block of wood, and @Brink planed the edge of one board this week.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kenbo

There isn't much to say about today's progress. A lot of thought process and a lot of angle cutting. My head hurts. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Every time I look at one of you're builds my head hurts trying to figure out how you do it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Actually it doesn't have anything to do with the build, if I had a head looked like that it'd hurt too!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Kenbo

There's not much to tell today. I managed to get the hood finished and got the fenders in place and also got the front grill finished. Started working on the cab and just ran out of time. Next week I might be able to get more done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings

rocky1 said:


> Actually it doesn't have anything to do with the build, if I had a head looked like that it'd hurt too!



Ouch!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Reminds me of a Western Star but you Canadians seem to favor the WHITES....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Went off roading in the Jeep yesterday so didn't have time to work on the model but put in a solid 7 1/2 hours on it today. Got the cab almost finished.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## DKMD

Nice touch on the seats! It’s coming together nicely!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

I was thinking it must be a base model delivery truck or something, it doesn't have the deluxe 27 piece seat he normally does!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Nice....a convertible semi.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

What, no hinges on the doors??? Must be a base model for sure

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Ha ha ha ha ha ha. You guys kill me. Pretty much the base model here as I'm making it for other reasons than for my own sanity. I'm pretty much sticking to the plans here, hence the boring seats and the lack of hinges. I do like adding my own touches to these models but unfortunately, this one will be simple base model.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Base model!?
This is very upsetting to the wood gods....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CWS

I hope you are going to put on a really cool paint job with flames down the side and a Back Off sticker on the back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> I hope you are going to put on a really cool paint job with flames down the side and a Back Off sticker on the back.



And the nekkid woman chrome silhouette on the mudflaps! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> And the nekkid woman chrome silhouette on the mudflaps! Tony



That is doable. I might think about that one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> And the nekkid woman chrome silhouette on the mudflaps! Tony


That would be awesome. Real Classy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> And the nekkid woman chrome silhouette on the mudflaps! Tony


Nekkid, never had thought so. Must be a southern pic, as of up north she'd be nippen...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Not much progress yesterday but a good day in the shop none the less. It's starting to look like something now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

Got another 7 1/2 hours on the build today and it was a pretty good day all in all. Once the day was done, I cleaned up the shop as usual and we are all ready for next weekend's woodworking days.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1

Oh now that's just cheatin using short rails of the 5th wheel plate, and putting the 36" sleeper on it!


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> Oh now that's just cheatin using short rails of the 5th wheel plate, and putting the 36" sleeper on it!




Wasn't it you that said........


rocky1 said:


> Unless he's been smoking some of that Canadian Goose Guana and decided to throw us all for a loop

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Yep!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner

What no TV in the sleeper???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Johnturner said:


> What no TV in the sleeper???



He's not done...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Johnturner said:


> What no TV in the sleeper???



Due to space restrictions in the sleeper, the only TV that could go there was a flat screen and everyone knows, that I don't do very much flat work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Kenbo

The tedious part of the build has started where I make all the little details. Although it doesn't look like much progress today, it is very time consuming. Either way, it was a good day in the shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kenbo

Well, yesterday was a holiday here where I live and that meant no work which also meant another day in the shop. I love the long weekends.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Kenbo

Spent a good 7 1/2 hours in the shop today and managed to get the stacks installed and all 10 wheels turned. Not bad for a days work. I'm glad that the wheels are done though because my back is killing me.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Kenbo

Another 8 hours on the build today. This thing is tedious as hell. I've had tedious scale model builds before but for some reason, this one is driving me a little batty. It's going to take a twist soon though so hang in there.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony

No nekkid wimin mudflaps???

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Ken, is this just a bolt that goes from the chuck in the tailstock and hangs in the headstock? Tony


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> Ken, is this just a bolt that goes from the chuck in the tailstock and hangs in the headstock? Tony
> View attachment 142433



Looks like a Jacobs chuck in the headstock with the live center just to keep it from coming loose.


----------



## Tony

DKMD said:


> Looks like a Jacobs chuck in the headstock with the live center just to keep it from coming loose.



I mispoke Doc. I meant the Jacobs chuck in the headstock but what is in the tailstock? Tony


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> No nekkid wimin mudflaps???




I haven't cut them yet.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> Ken, is this just a bolt that goes from the chuck in the tailstock and hangs in the headstock? Tony
> View attachment 142433




Okay, truth be told, this is nothing more than a 1/4-20 bolt that I have cut the head off. I then centre punched the one end to accept the live centre tail stock and the head stock is a drill press chuck with a morse taper that matches my headstock. The wheel blank is held in place on the 1/4-20 bolt with washers, nuts and lock washers and kind of acts like a mandrel of sorts. I've been turning my highway wheels like this forever and it works really well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

I just couldn't figure out the tailstock setup. Very cool man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

It doesn’t take much to impress the

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

This build has been beating up Ken. Noticed the same lighter. I think he's trying to quick smoking, yup that makes everything harder. Well, not Everything...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> I mispoke Doc. I meant the Jacobs chuck in the headstock but what is in the tailstock? Tony



It’s the live center with the cone removed... I prefer it over the cone for just about everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo

Worked more on the model today. Got another 8 tires cut and now I just have to turn them tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier

Insane

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Today was a turning kind of day. I got the hubs all glued in place and the tires all permanently mounted on the rig. I also go the rear light bar made up and mounted. I turned a couple of air horns but I hate them so they wont be going on the rig. I then spent the rest of the day making more tires and I now have the 8 tires that I need for the trailer of this build. I enjoy turning tires but my back is killing me.
More to come next week I hope.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## steve bellinger

Ha man where is the Ken worth logo going?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Too cool!

How are you getting all of your stock to final thickness? Drum sander?


----------



## Kenbo

DKMD said:


> Too cool!
> 
> How are you getting all of your stock to final thickness? Drum sander?




Jointer, band saw re-saw, thickness planer, table saw. Everything I make starts from rough cut 8/4 lumber.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo

Spent the day in the shop again today and finished the actual rig and moved on to the trailer. All I can say is it's a pain in the butt but it looks good so far. I will need to sand it tomorrow once all the glue is dry.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kenbo

Working on the trailer some more today and got the axles and the wheels installed. Started to work on the deck and found out how much of an issue I have with making things look imperfect. The plans calls for a solid, one piece deck and I just didn't think that would look good so I'm changing it up. Hopefully, it will look good when I'm done.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

For some reason my notifications for this thread weren't working, I missed alot,a until now, wow very cool as usual Kenn.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

This one is still going. Not done yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Great Post 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13

Ken, what kind of light strip is that? Is it handy with the lights?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Oh, yes of course, This is coming along great.


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Ken, what kind of light strip is that? Is it handy with the lights?



I bought it at Costco because I needed a new power bar at the bench. The lights do come in handy when I'm working on smaller stuff but it could be a little higher on the wall to illuminate more of the bench. I'm not sure of the brand but I can check for you. You Americans might not have access to it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Good call on the trailer deck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Ken, what kind of light strip is that? Is it handy with the lights?




I checked the brand today and it is made by PRIME. At least that is what is written on it. I checked Costco's website and can't find it on there anywhere. WTF?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well, today was an interesting day. I finished up on the trailer for now with the final pieces being cut and glued in place and then I decided that I couldn't have a flatbed trailer without a load. So I spent the rest of the day making miniature pallets to place a load on the rig. 14 pallets later, I was done for the day.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## ironman123

Nice rig Ken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I found it...







Amazon link


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> I found it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon link




That's the one. Except my outlets aren't yellow. That cell phone charging tray comes in handy in the shop as well to keep my phone from lying around in the tool tray of the bench. I use it all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

You know if you make more of those pallets, you could use em as drink coasters. I have been wanting to make some for a while now....

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> You know if you make more of those pallets, you could use em as drink coasters. I have been wanting to make some for a while now....




Hmmmmm. Not a bad idea. I would take a little better care to make them prettier if I was going to make them into coasters. The one's for the model are supposed to be rough for a little more realism.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Those are insane  what’s going on the pallets

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> Hmmmmm. Not a bad idea. I would take a little better care to make them prettier if I was going to make them into coasters. The one's for the model are supposed to be rough for a little more realism.



That' why they are rough. I just figured you had broken your 1/32'' belt sander!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

You've got to fill them with barrels and strap them down, otherwise empty pallets get stacked and strapped. Awesome stuff Ken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Lou Currier said:


> Those are insane  what’s going on the pallets




You'll have to wait until next week's update. I think you're going to like this. It's about to get stupid.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well, as if the pallets didn't make this build stupid enough, I've gone full on brain dead here and brought cinder blocks into this. Now after 2 failed attempts at a template and several useless blocks, I finally came up with a working template. Then I started making blocks, cutting each one on the scroll saw to get the inside cavities of each block cut. Then, when I was too far to turn back, I started doing some math. 15 cinder blocks per course.....5 courses per skid......14 skids. That's a grand total of 1050 blocks to which I have cut just over 80. This is going to take a while guys but as far as I am concerned, I am not going to finish the rig until it has 14 pallets of cinder blocks and then I will decide what I want to add to the rig after that. Stay tuned.......

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

That is incredible detail that borders on insanity Ken! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> That is incredible detail that borders on insanity Ken! Tony




And only about 970 more to cut.


----------



## Tony

You Sir, have WAY more patience than me. Hats off to you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> You Sir, have WAY more patience than me. Hats off to you!




Cutting them is easy. It's the gluing them to the skid and sanding them that is going to be a test of my patience.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> Cutting them is easy. It's the gluing them to the skid and sanding them that is going to be a test of my patience.



Don't glue them, just build a tiny strapping machine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Omg....where's the crazy icon....

That does look cool though....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

That’s what I was going to say...need some straps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

You ought to have those done by the end of June.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

There's no way in .... that I could do something that tedious! Ken, you sir are crazy! But I envy the talent and patience!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

I don't know what the hell you're smokin up there in the cold country, but it must be some seriously good bat guana dude!! 

Uhmmmm... why you wanna sand a concrete blocks? They're all rough! 

You know... Feed sacks would have been much easier! Wrapped in the stack with Saran wrap. But if you want to cut little bitty concrete blocks out until you're @Mike1950 's age, by all means, grab the blue lighter, fire up another doobie and saw away!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The100road

Don’t forget to strap them down!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Uhmmm... Everyone wants them strapped down, so now you've got to design and build winches to go under the trailer. Then pick up a box of large rubber bands.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Another full day in the shop with pretty much 7 1/2 hours spent making cinder blocks. I managed to get one and a half skids made but that was about it. These things are time consuming for sure.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## rocky1

Not to be fussy or nothing my crazy Canadian friend... But uhmmmm... 

You got your blocks stacked the wrong way on the pallets! The holes go up and down, not sideways.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> Not to be fussy or nothing my crazy Canadian friend... But uhmmmm...
> 
> You got your blocks stacked the wrong way on the pallets! The holes go up and down, not sideways.




I am actually, 100% aware of that, but it makes for a pretty dull project when you look and all you see is the side of the blocks. I place them this way to show off the fact that they are all individual blocks. It also makes gluing them to the skid much easier.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner

Rocky- Lighten up on the poor guy. This is freakin incredible!
PS What to 14 Pallets of cinder blocks weigh? Ya gotta dodge those scales?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Love the YouTube video you started on this build, it really adds to understanding what goes into something like this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner

Lou
What is the Youtube video filed under. I Tried to find it with no luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Amazing work. I have a trucking friend who was blown away when I showed him your rig.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Johnturner said:


> Lou
> What is the Youtube video filed under. I Tried to find it with no luck.


In his post above is a link to it in the footer - bottom center

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Johnturner said:


> Lou
> What is the Youtube video filed under. I Tried to find it with no luck.



https://m.youtube.com/user/kennyearrings1?feature=mhee


----------



## Kenbo

Johnturner said:


> Lou
> What is the Youtube video filed under. I Tried to find it with no luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Went to the shop after work and cut a few pieces of stock to make more blocks. Then spent some time sitting at my desk in the office marking out all the cutting for this coming weekend's block cutting adventure. There's another 3 1/2 skids of blocks sitting there. Now I just have to cut them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another 8 hours sitting at the scroll saw in order to cut the blanks to yield another 190 cinder blocks. I will separate them tomorrow but for now, my back is destroyed and my hand are sore so I'm done for today.
And, of course, because it is so rare to see, I thought I would show the mess under my scroll saw from making these. I'm not cleaning it up until I am done cutting all the blocks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

You could stain them red and make up a few pallets of brick. All you'd have to do is drill 3 little bitty holes in each one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

rocky1 said:


> You could stain them red and make up a few pallets of brick. All you'd have to do is drill 3 little bitty holes in each one!



I was thinking about this too... maybe a mortising machine? I’d be tempted to sew up some kind of tarp to stretch across the cargo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> And, of course, because it is so rare to see, I thought I would show the mess under my scroll saw from making these. I'm not cleaning it up until I am done cutting all the blocks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 145077 View attachment 145078

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Very Nice work! I think maybe a CNC machine would make thing a easier on the back.


----------



## Kenbo

CWS said:


> Very Nice work! I think maybe a CNC machine would make thing a easier on the back.




Anyone can use a CNC machine and it doesn't impress me much. Being able to do it without the aid of a computer however, is impressive.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## steve bellinger

Ha now that you have (or will have) all them blocks. I think that truck is gonna need a three wheel fork lift on the back to get them unloaded.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Kenbo said:


> Anyone can use a CNC machine and it doesn't impress me much. Being able to do it without the aid of a computer however, is impressive.


At my age doing anything that small is almost impossible. I admire your skills in working with things that small and with so much detail.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Another 8 hours in the shop again today. I am almost half way to having the load done. I cut all the stock to complete the load and I will be marking it and drilling it throughout the week hopefully so I will be able to concentrate on just cutting next weekend.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## DKMD

I found a picture of the last guy who tried to cut that many tiny blocks... on the bright side, you’ll get a new shop jacket!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## rocky1

He's gonna look funny tryin to eat his Poutine with that on!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> He's gonna look funny tryin to eat his Poutine with that on!



I've never tried Poutine. Maybe when my new shop jacket comes in I will be crazy enough to give it a go.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

That just doesn't sound good to me Ken.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Man that's un-Canadian there! I thought y'all all et poutine!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

I love poutine! In fact, I had a Greek version from a food truck in Waco year before last... delicious! If it’s Greek and in Texas, surely it can’t be bad, right @Tony ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another 8 hours in the shop today cutting (yup, you guessed it) more cinder blocks. Managed to get another 225 blocks cut and I am well past the half way mark now. I have another 5 skids worth to cut so that is another 375 blocks and I will try my best to take a chunk out of that number tomorrow. Wish me luck.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

@Kenbo I've got to say I'm disappointed. The bricks are crooked on the pallets, we have come to expect much better out of you. I hope you will correct this horrible abomination before you post any more pictures!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> @Kenbo I've got to say I'm disappointed. The bricks are crooked on the pallets, we have come to expect much better out of you. I hope you will correct this horrible abomination before you post any more pictures!! Tony
> View attachment 145449




Don't worry @Tony these blocks aren't glued down yet. They will be nicely in place when the final pics are taken. (now where did I put that "smart ass" emoji?)

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## rocky1

<~~~

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Sat at the scroll saw for another 8 hours today. Cut the stock for another 255 Blocks today. Only another 120 left to go. WOO HOO!! I didn't separate them at the table saw because I wanted to get the scrolling done. Only one more day of scrolling left and then I will be able to separate them and get them all on the skids. I'm refusing to clean the mess under the scroll saw until all 1050 cinder blocks have been cut. This model is nearing the end boys.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

Oh the horror, Ken, what had happened to you??????????


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> Oh the horror, Ken, what had happened to you??????????
> View attachment 145527




I absolutely refuse to clean it until I am done cutting all 1050 blocks. I've never really had a mess like this in my shop before. I wanted to see how the other half live.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony

Kenbo said:


> I absolutely refuse to clean it until I am done cutting all 1050 blocks. I've never really had a mess like this in my shop before. I wanted to see how the other half live.



@ripjack13 and I welcome you to our side!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

THE DARK SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Oh the horror, Ken, what had happened to you??????????
> View attachment 145527


Spring fever!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

ha ha ha, he calls that a mess, amature!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> ha ha ha, he calls that a mess, amature!




For ME, this is catastrophic!!!!!!

I'm losing sleep over it for crying out loud.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

No you just think you're losing sleep over it now... When you get all done and clean that mess up, there's going to be two or three of those little chunks of wood hid on shelves, hid in cabinets, stuck someplace, and they're going to fall out, AFTER you put everything back in place, because we already know you're going to move everything but the damn wall in that corner, about 20 seconds after you saw the last one out. But those one or two little pieces are going to fall out, and it's going to haunt you, and you're going to lie awake at night for days on end, wondering when the next one is gonna fall, and the next one, and the next one.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> No you just think you're losing sleep over it now... When you get all done and clean that mess up, there's going to be two or three of those little chunks of wood hid on shelves, hid in cabinets, stuck someplace, and they're going to fall out, AFTER you put everything back in place, because we already know you're going to move everything but the damn wall in that corner, about 20 seconds after you saw the last one out. But those one or two little pieces are going to fall out, and it's going to haunt you, and you're going to lie asleep at night for days on end, wondering when the next one is gonna fall, and the next one, and the next one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 145566 View attachment 145566 View attachment 145566 View attachment 145566 View attachment 145566 View attachment 145566




The funniest thing about your statement @rocky1 is that just this afternoon, I was looking at how far they have spread beneath the saw and I was thinking that I have to pull everything out from the walls in that corner and give it a good cleaning. It could probably use it anyway. LOL. You know me too well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## tocws2002

@rocky1 Talk about losing sleep.....I think what will drive @Kenbo crazier than the few little chunks of wood lurking in his shop _after_ the cleanup is knowing he has one cinder block in all of those 1000's that isn't _exactly_ the same as the others (see the left side of that block?).

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

LOL at least it's on the top row!!


----------



## Lou Currier

A normal person would just hide that block in the middle of the pallet, but nottttttttt Ken, he will have to make a replacement

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## tocws2002

Wildthings said:


> LOL at least it's on the top row!!



I'm not so sure, look at the other pictures and the block in that position looks right. I think he's mixed it in with all the other blocks! Should keep him busy trying to find the one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

tocws2002 said:


> @rocky1 Talk about losing sleep.....I think what will drive @Kenbo crazier than the few little chunks of wood lurking in his shop _after_ the cleanup is knowing he has one cinder block in all of those 1000's that isn't _exactly_ the same as the others (see the left side of that block?).
> 
> View attachment 145598




That block was supposed to be a reject. How the hell did it get there? Okay, thanks for pointing it out. Those other blocks on the 8th skid are spares and I will be replacing it as soon as I get out to the shop next. I can't believe that I almost used that in the project. Whew. Crisis averted.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Lou Currier said:


> A normal person would just hide that block in the middle of the pallet, but nottttttttt Ken, he will have to make a replacement




Yup. That block has to go. Into the wood stove it goes the next time I'm out in the shop.


----------



## Steve Walker

Not really a reject...they do make end blocks so you can have square corners on your foundation.


----------



## Kenbo

Steve Walker said:


> Not really a reject...they do make end blocks so you can have square corners on your foundation.


NOT ON MY WATCH BROTHER!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I bet you are kicking yourself for not making the load I-beams.

Dark side...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> I bet you are kicking yourself for not making the load I-beams.
> 
> Dark side...




Others suggested loads like "logs", "crates", "lumber" and that sort of thing. BORRRRRRRING!!! While these blocks have been a ton of work, they have been a challenge and when all is said and done, I will be proud to say that I did it. Going the extra mile and doing crazy stuff like this is what sets my models apart from the rest in my opinion and I have to admit, that I do have fun challenging myself to do the next crazy addition to a project. Wait until you see what I have in mind to tie these skids down @Don Ratcliff . You're going to love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> Others suggested loads like "logs", "crates", "lumber" and that sort of thing. BORRRRRRRING!!! While these blocks have been a ton of work, they have been a challenge and when all is said and done, I will be proud to say that I did it. Going the extra mile and doing crazy stuff like this is what sets my models apart from the rest in my opinion and I have to admit, that I do have fun challenging myself to do the next crazy addition to a project. Wait until you see what I have in mind to tie these skids down @Don Ratcliff . You're going to love it.


I follow you on FB silly kanuck. "I got the straps (insert bag O'straps pic here) just need to build the ratchets for them"

I would agree with you 1000% that your scale builds are head and shoulders above anything I have ever seen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Steve Walker

Kenbo said:


> NOT ON MY WATCH BROTHER!!!!!!



No need to get so testy about it. With the number you have left to do, if you did the last skid as end blocks it would give the appearance of a complete construction package being delivered.

REALISM

But hey, go ahead a burn the little bugger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> silly kanuck.



Well THAT seems a little redundant.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> Well THAT seems a little redundant.


It is more like the Oxymoron @Tony uses when he says "Stoopid Islander"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> It is more like the Oxymoron @Tony uses when he says "Stoopid Islander"




No no. An oxymoron is like Government Intelligence or Jumbo Shrimp.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> No no. An oxymoron is like Government Intelligence or Jumbo Shrimp.


Yeah.... That's what I said... "Stoopid Islander"... Oxymoron...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

You sure the wood and the weather is the reason why you keep goin back to the islands...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> You sure the wood and the weather is the reason why you keep goin back to the islands... View attachment 145722 View attachment 145722 View attachment 145722 View attachment 145722 View attachment 145722 View attachment 145722


Not for many years, every time I get a new job they tell me to pee in a cup.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

DOT audited the nephew one time and they tried to tell him that he had to randomly drug test one of us on a monthly basis on our CDL Licenses. He looked at the lady and laughed! Told her she didn't know his employees... 

That he was already tested at his day job. 
That I didn't even take prescription medication, let alone do any illegal drugs. 
And, David was damn near 40 years old _(at the time)_ and had never so much as taken a hit off a joint. 

Furthermore, since there was only 3 of us, we'd each be tested 4 times a year. And, if anyone was on drugs in that situation, it was her, thinking that he was going to pay to have 3 people he knew damn good and well were not using drugs, tested 4 times a #@<$&#**^%$&# year! 

She came up with some waiver he had to sign to preclude us from that B__S__. So we just get the pleasure every other year with our DOT Physicals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah.... That's what I said... "Stoopid Islander"... Oxymoron...



That's right and @Don Ratcliff is not a true islander


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> That's right and @Don Ratcliff is not a true islander


Yeah, my Dad is from Texas...


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah, my Dad is from Texas...





Don't tell people that, you'll ruin our reputation here!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Don't tell people that, you'll ruin our reputation here!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Spent the day working on the last blocks for the rig's load. So in total, that's 1050 blocks which translates to 2940 holes to be drilled and 2490 interior cuts to make the blocks. It also translates to 1050 table saw cuts to separate the blocks into their individual form. That's a lot of drilling and a lot of cutting to get these blocks completed. I still have to glue them to their skids but I started some test straps to see how they would work out. So far, so good. More to come guys.

Reactions: Way Cool 12


----------



## ripjack13

Oh my goodness.. this is awesome!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ken, they just changed the order. You have to make the one on the left side instead...







......ok.....go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

The cinder blocks don't fit the Canada theme. I think you should scrap that idea and go with something else that represents Canada!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> The cinder blocks don't fit the Canada theme. I think you should scrap that idea and go with something else that represents Canada!


How many hockey pucks would it take to fill a trailer?


Oh wait, one hockey puck already filled it with cinder blocks. I answered my own question... carry on...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## whitewaterjay

great piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well, throughout the week, after work, I have been busy glueing cinder blocks to skids and I managed to get all 1050 blocks glued to the skids before today shop venture. I worked on the straps today and on the ratchets for the trailer. I spent some time to bend up the wire hooks for the opposite side of the tie down straps and I'm glad to say, that after 234 hours of work, this one is done. Thanks for watching the build guys. See you on the next project.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony

Awesome job as always Ken!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Awesome build...love the video series as well...your work on the minute details are impeccable.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That's amazing Ken. But 240 hours you could have built a giant work bench by hand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's amazing Ken. But 240 hours you could have built a giant work bench by hand.




Nonsense!!! That takes over 300 hours as everyone knows and I'm over 66 hours short.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kenbo said:


> Nonsense!!! That takes over 300 hours as everyone knows and I'm over 66 hours short.


Yeah but you use power tools which cuts the time by 71 hours so you would have finished yesterday silly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## tocws2002

Awesome build! 

Can't believe you left that messed up cinder block on the stack, at least you could have hidden it somewhere inside one of the stacks....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Amazing, Ken!

And, you are a whole 'nother level of insane!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

Sprung said:


> Amazing, Ken!
> 
> And, you are a whole 'nother level of insane!



It's lonely on this level. LOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## cabomhn

Whoa! The detail is so insane. This is a whole new kind of tedious with the cinderblocks but it looks amazing. You should be really proud of that one

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

cabomhn said:


> Whoa! The detail is so insane. This is a whole new kind of tedious with the cinderblocks but it looks amazing. You should be really proud of that one




Thanks. I still need to take the skids off the trailer and sand some of the edges of some of the blocks but I can do that on a rainy day when I am not in the shop. Thanks for the kind words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

So where is the final destination for this fine piece of work?


----------



## Kenbo

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> So where is the final destination for this fine piece of work?



It will be displayed with the other models on it's own shelf.....which I have to make custom because this one is so damn long. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I thought it will get out in a closet or under a bed because you have a half dozen or so shelves to build for other models already and no wall space left. Fear not my northern friend, I am not just pointing out the shame you should feel. I offer a viable solution to your very real delima. Send me all those models that don't have their rightful place of honor to me. I will build the shelves, I will have the wall space and I will give light to the lost toys of Canada. All you have to do to provide your creations the kind of honorable life you had hoped they would have is wrap them up properly, put them in the mail c/o me and a check of about a hundred bucks for your troubles. I will take care of the rest. I'll PM you my new address so you can mail it all to me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> I thought it will get out in a closet or under a bed because you have a half dozen or so shelves to build for other models already and no wall space left. Fear not my northern friend, I am not just pointing out the shame you should feel. I offer a viable solution to your very real delima. Send me all those models that don't have their rightful place of honor to me. I will build the shelves, I will have the wall space and I will give light to the lost toys of Canada. All you have to do to provide your creations the kind of honorable life you had hoped they would have is wrap them up properly, put them in the mail c/o me and a check of about a hundred bucks for your troubles. I will take care of the rest. I'll PM you my new address so you can mail it all to me.



I will get right on that, when the new Kanilea ukulele that you are going to buy me shows up at my door. (I will send you the specs on what I am looking for). I hope you have deep pockets, because while the model will be provided to you for free, the ukulele is going to cost you large. Awful nice of you to offer a trade like this. I guess it's just the kind of guy you are and that's why we love you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

PM the specs, I'll get maya on it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

That is an awesome job Ken. Nicely done.






(it still looks good even if it is unpainted)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I’m still waiting for that fork truck thingy that hangs off the end of the trailer to move the pallet with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony

I'm disapointed he never made the mudflaps....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Where's the license plate?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

LED marker lamps should be easily doable too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Ha and the Ken Worth logo also.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

He didn't shrink wrap his pallets....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Great build @Kenbo!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Awesome! That’s a word that gets overused, but this model is truly awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------

